# The Morning After....



## PaN-TaU (4. Januar 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Ich krich bald nen Abraster  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß, es NERVT euch liebes Buffed-Team immer wieder das gleiche Thema zu lesen,
aber uns nervt die sche*** Werbung auch...

Wenn dieser Thread bitte offen gelassen werden könnte, bitte ich alle die diese Werbung zur Verzweiflung treibt hier zu "unterschreiben" das einfach mal was passiert.

Ich liebe diese Seite, aber so nich Mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (4. Januar 2007)

Hmm, jetzt is die Werbung doch entschärft, oder is das nur bei mir? Nurnoch einzelne Bilder und tonlos.


----------



## Fafi (4. Januar 2007)

/dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"das einfach mal was passiert". Vielleicht auch mal selbst was tun, wenn es so schlimm ist...


----------



## Osse (4. Januar 2007)

stimme dem ganzen zu... die werbung is inhaltlich dämlich, vorallem der dümmliche sound nervt einfach ungemein. und der kleine mute button den man jedesmal klicken muss...

wie gesagt einfach nur ätzend. mittlerweile gehe ich schon wenn es sich vermeiden lässt nicht mehr auf buffed sondern zur konkurrenz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich bin nur deshalb ins forum gekommen.


----------



## Sadie (4. Januar 2007)

Joa, die Werbung nervt extrem! Was haltet Ihr von "Premium Buffed Accounts" für meinetwegen 10€/Jahr die Werbefrei sind und wo man eigene Visitenkarten erstellen kann (mit Gildenlogo?).

Oder setzt die Werbung wenigstens auf satandartmäßig gemutet!


----------



## Fafi (5. Januar 2007)

Sadie schrieb:


> Joa, die Werbung nervt extrem! Was haltet Ihr von "Premium Buffed Accounts" für meinetwegen 10€/Jahr die Werbefrei sind und wo man eigene Visitenkarten erstellen kann (mit Gildenlogo?).
> 
> Oder setzt die Werbung wenigstens auf satandartmäßig gemutet!



Nein, Nein. Weg. Ah. Ih. Bäh.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die User schon selbst auf den Gedanken kommen "Premium" oder auch "Gold"-Accounts vorzuschlagen, wie sie z.B. die gamestar oder die PCPP (cynamit.de) hat. Ich will nicht bald auf jeder Page für Zusatzinfos bezahlen. 

Die Werbung lässt sich mit einem Augenzwinkern im Nichts versenken. Das kann man im ganzen www gar nicht übersehen, wie es funktioniert. Scheinbar halten aber doch immer noch sehr viele User am IE fest, beschweren sich aber gleichzeitig über Werbung, Sicherheitslücken und andere Dinge...


----------



## Kehron (5. Januar 2007)

Auf der Seite gibts Werbung neben dem "Powered by Intel" Logo neben dem Buffed.de Logo? Ich sollte glaub ich mal auf die Suche gehen hihihi.

Ok ernsthaft. Leute wenn euch die Werbung so ankekst dann tut doch was dagegen. Fafi hat das schon richtig gesagt, jeder halbwegs versierte Internetsurfer (und dazu sollten eigentlich alle Onlinespiel-Interessierten gehören) ist ohne weiteres in der Lage entsprechend etwas gegen Werbung zu tun sofern er es denn wünscht.

Ich kann Buffed was Werbung angeht vollkommen verstehen, immerhin kommt dadurch auch Geld in das ganze Projekt rein (und glaubt mir so ein Projekt kostet nicht zu wenig). Wäre es euch denn wirklich lieber ihr würdet garkeine Infos bekommen da das ganze Projekt Buffed nur rote Zahlen entwickelt?

Ich find Werbung vollkommen i.O. auf solchen Seiten.


----------



## PaN-TaU (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo ???

ICH als Nutzer soll mich den Dingen anpassen ??? 
Gehts noch ???

Stell dir vor sie bauen vor deinem Fenster ne Leuchtreklame auf die dir schlaflose Nächte beschafft.
Nun gehts DU los und kaufst dir verdunklungsmöglichkeiten bevor Du nicht versuchst etwas dagegen zu unternehmen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lass mir doch nicht vorschreiben welchen Browser ich zu nutzen habe...


----------



## Niku (5. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Also bei allem Respekt, aber wenn euch die Werbung
so verdammt nervt, dann drückt entweder auf den Butten
"sound off" oder legt euch nen anderen Browser zu der
das blockt, aber hört auf hier im Forum rumzujammern.

Die buffed.de Leute haben doch auch schon geschrieben,
das sie das ändern werden. Zeigt doch mal Geduld..

Gruß Niku


----------



## Kruaal (5. Januar 2007)

PaN-TaU schrieb:


> Hallo ???
> 
> ICH als Nutzer soll mich den Dingen anpassen ???
> Gehts noch ???
> ...


Wenns dir nicht passt, dann geh nicht auf die Seite. Im Übrigen wurden breits mehrfach Threads zu diesem Thema eröffnet und es kamen auch Reaktionen vom buffed Team das sich um das Problem gekümmert wird. Wenn du auch nicht bereit bist einen anderen Browser zu verwenden der generell Flash blockt, dann schieb dir die Schuld selber in die Schuhe. Niemand zwingt dich in dem Hotel einzuchecken wo gegenüber die Neonleuchtreklame ist.

Also mal die Füsse still halten und die Leute arbeiten lassen.


----------



## PaN-TaU (5. Januar 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Wenns dir nicht passt, dann geh nicht auf die Seite. Im Übrigen wurden breits mehrfach Threads zu diesem Thema eröffnet und es kamen auch Reaktionen vom buffed Team das sich um das Problem gekümmert wird. Wenn du auch nicht bereit bist einen anderen Browser zu verwenden der generell Flash blockt, dann schieb dir die Schuld selber in die Schuhe. Niemand zwingt dich in dem Hotel einzuchecken wo gegenüber die Neonleuchtreklame ist.
> 
> Also mal die Füsse still halten und die Leute arbeiten lassen.



Ich weiß wohl das es genug Threads gibt, aber wenn Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast und meinen Beitrag RICHTIG gelesen hast, dann wirst Du einen Unterschied fest stellen.

Und nein, ich bin nicht bereit einen Flashblocker zu nutzen da ich eine Internetseite betreiebe und verwalte wo sich Flashinhalte befinden. Und wie ich auch geschrieben habe liebe ich diese Seite und komme gerne her, nur muss es doch machbar sein, das man diese Werbung so progt das sie nicht so übel nervt.


----------



## Kruaal (5. Januar 2007)

Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, das du zu einer Unterschriftenaktion aufgerufen hast, was aber auch gar nichts neues zu Tage fördern wird. Wenn du die Leute hier mit derartigen Spamthreads belastest, werden sie wohl kaum schneller an dem Problem arbeiten als jetzt schon. Das Problem liegt nicht am mangelnden Willen der Betreiber, sondern am Werbepartner bzw an der Agentur die solche Werbung verbrochen hat.

Wenn du schon eine Internetseite betreibst, dann wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch mehrere Browser verwenden. Einer von denen stellt mit Sicherheit kein Flash dar sofern er das Plugin nicht hat. Alternativ kann man Plug ins auch temporär abschalten. Ja das geht, auch wenn es unbequem ist.

Diese Webseite ist ein Produkt. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, nimm das Angebot einfach nicht war. Produktänderungen können erwünscht sein, aber bitte auch mit angemessener Formulierung. Du kannst nichts fordern wenn dir niemand etwas schuldet.


----------



## PaN-TaU (5. Januar 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, das du zu einer Unterschriftenaktion aufgerufen hast, was aber auch gar nichts neues zu Tage fördern wird. Wenn du die Leute hier mit derartigen Spamthreads belastest, werden sie wohl kaum schneller an dem Problem arbeiten als jetzt schon. Das Problem liegt nicht am mangelnden Willen der Betreiber, sondern am Werbepartner bzw an der Agentur die solche Werbung verbrochen hat.
> 
> Wenn du schon eine Internetseite betreibst, dann wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch mehrere Browser verwenden. Einer von denen stellt mit Sicherheit kein Flash dar sofern er das Plugin nicht hat. Alternativ kann man Plug ins auch temporär abschalten. Ja das geht, auch wenn es unbequem ist.
> 
> Diese Webseite ist ein Produkt. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, nimm das Angebot einfach nicht war. Produktänderungen können erwünscht sein, aber bitte auch mit angemessener Formulierung. Du kannst nichts fordern wenn dir niemand etwas schuldet.



1.Wo bitte habe ich gespammt ??? Ich habe lediglich einen neuen Thread zu einem mehrfach gepostetem Beitrag geschrieben.

2.Du hast wohl auch einen Porsche zum einkaufen, einen Ferrari zum angeben und einen Royls Royls um mit deiner Frau zum essen zu fahren ?

3.Ich entschuldige mich für meine nicht angemessene Formulierung.


----------



## Niku (5. Januar 2007)

Heyo.

Mich nervt langsam nich mehr die Werbung, sondern viel
mehr die Leute die sich darüber beschweren und rumjammern!

Erstmal, auch wenn du dich dafür gleich im nächsten Punkt entschuldigst,
eine solche Sprache ist nicht nötig!

Übe dich in Geduld, das buffed.de-Team hat dazu schon Stellung
genommen und gesagt sie arbeiten dran. Du kannst garnichts anderes
tun als abwarten.

Gruß Niku


----------



## Kruaal (5. Januar 2007)

PaN-TaU schrieb:


> 1.Wo bitte habe ich gespammt ??? Ich habe lediglich einen neuen Thread zu einem mehrfach gepostetem Beitrag geschrieben.
> 
> 2.Du hast wohl auch einen Porsche zum einkaufen, einen Ferrari zum angeben und einen Royls Royls um mit deiner Frau zum essen zu fahren ?
> 
> 3.Ich entschuldige mich für meine nicht angemessene Formulierung.


zu 1.: Einen weiteren Thread zu einem bereits mehrfach genannten Problem/Anliegen zu schreiben ist nach meinem Verständnis spammen.

zu 2: Da draussen gibts so viele Browser 4 free... Und als angeblicher Webseitenprogrammierer solltest du wissen, das manche Dinge im IE anders dagestellt werden als bspw im Firefox oder Opera.


----------



## Fafi (5. Januar 2007)

PaN-TaU schrieb:


> Hallo ???
> 
> ICH als Nutzer soll mich den Dingen anpassen ???
> Gehts noch ???
> ...



Das Beispiel hinkt wohl etwas. Ganz abgesehen das dies im realen Leben so nicht vorkommen darf, kannst du es hier im I-Net wie gesagt innerhalb von Sekunden jegliche Werbung auf vielen Seiten verschwinden lassen. Was muss man sich da groß anpassen? Werbung auf Seiten ist volkommen legitim. Hätte ich eine würde ich auch alles zu ballern wenn ich Geld dafür bekommen würde... Man sollte sich doch lieber drüber freuen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt die Werbung auszublenden. Das gleiche wünsche ich mir ja mal für das Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Und nein, ich bin nicht bereit einen Flashblocker zu nutzen da ich eine Internetseite betreiebe und verwalte wo sich Flashinhalte befinden. Und wie ich auch geschrieben habe liebe ich diese Seite und komme gerne her, nur muss es doch machbar sein, das man diese Werbung so progt das sie nicht so übel nervt.


Adblock Plus kann sehr wohl von Werbung und Nicht-Werbung unterscheiden. Im Notfall kannst du alles manuell einstellen. In der Regel sind die Filter aber sehr gut und zuverlässig. Ich kann die Buffed Show auch problemlos schauen. Es wird nur ein klitzekleines Icon oben rechts eingeblenden, dass ich es eben auch ausblenden kann. Aber wie gesagt. Dies wäre ja keine Werbung...


----------



## B3N (5. Januar 2007)

Wir wissen, die Werbung nervt enorm und auch wir in der Redaktion träumen schon Nachts von "The morning after...".

Die Werbung ist soweit ich weiss, noch 2 Tage da. Haltet also durch, wir Leiden mit euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBattery (5. Januar 2007)

nicht der morgen danach, sondern das video is ein shock! oO
aber gut zu wissen dass das buffed team auch leidet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumschmuser (5. Januar 2007)

Sie nervt! Sie nervt, sie nervt, sie nervt! MACHT DIE WEG!
/target Werbung
/spit


----------



## Sadie (6. Januar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Wir wissen, die Werbung nervt enorm und auch wir in der Redaktion träumen schon Nachts von "The morning after...".



Herr Hirsch hat gesprochen...

iniziire Countdown, teê minus 48 Stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (6. Januar 2007)

Es tut mir leid, aber es ist zu spät. buffed.de, ihr habt mich verloren. Nicht nur ihr, sondern auch Blizzard und Deutschland.
Schuld daran ist "The morning after..." (/target Werbung /spit).
Ich bin besessen. WoW pff was ist das, ich spiel jetzt nur noch Counterstrike und FiFa. buffed.de, so ein Schwachsinn, ich bin jetzt Mitglied bei SK GAMING!! Und Deutschland, weg, ich zieh in 2 Stunden nach Schweden! Das alles habe ich der Werbung zu verdanken.
Ich konnte mich nicht dagegen wehren, es war unterbewusste Indoktrination! Ihr hättet es verhindern können und diese Werbung niemals online gehen lassen dürfen! Aber wahrscheinlich hängt alles mit Alien-Heinrichs perfidem Plan zusammen. Möglichst viele Menschen sollen an einem Punkt versammelt werden, allem Anschein nach SCHWEDEN! Und wie erreicht man schnell möglichst viele Menschen? Mit der besten WoW-Fan/Infopage die es gibt! Einfach perfekt getarnt eine Werbung integrieren, die alle beeinflusst! The Morning after The Morning after... es hat funktioniert! An jeder Ecke steht ein Elefant! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte rettet die anderen...

PS: In den letzten Tagen war ich noch nie so froh, das es Magic gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (6. Januar 2007)

PaN-TaU schrieb:


> Hallo ???
> 
> ICH als Nutzer soll mich den Dingen anpassen ???
> Gehts noch ???
> ...


Was willst du denn gegen die Leuchtreklame machen? Wenn die schon gebaut wurde, ist sie dort auch gesetzlich erlaubt. Wenn du vor Gericht gehst, sagen die Richter höchstens, du sollst die Rollos runter machen.
Genau das kannst du im Internet auch. Es nennt sich Firefox und Adblock Plus. Ich habe die Werbung nie hören oder sehen müssen, während alles andere tadellos angezeigt wird.


----------



## Baumschmuser (6. Januar 2007)

Ich find die Schweden Theorie gut!
Heinrich will das wir uns nur noch Smörebröt(?) in den Kopp kloppen und benni hilft dabei indem er uns alle 2 (sprich: Tschwei) Tage besänftigt!
Fragt sich nur was sie davon haben!


----------



## Baumschmuser (7. Januar 2007)

Ich habs! Die beiden arbeiten für ein schwedischen Fressalienkonzern!

//edit @ 7.1., 17 Uhr 5:
ES IST IMMERNOCH DA!!!


----------



## buechse (8. Januar 2007)

Danke, dass ihr die Schweden-Werbung entfernt habt. Gleichzeitig vermisse ich sie schon ein wenig.
Denn wenn ich die neue Role Play Convention Werbung sehe, wie sie blitzt und blinkt, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!! Ich finde die neue Werbung beeinträchtigt die buffed.de Seite genauso, wenn nicht mehr als die alte! Jedesmal wenn ich buffed ansurfe kommt dieses Blitzlichtgewitter über mich! Mecker mecker mecker...

Nein im ernst, danke das ihr sie endlich entfernt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (8. Januar 2007)

Ich LIEBE die neue Werbung. Denn sie passt perfekt zur Seite, ist diskret und doch imformativ. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaN-TaU (9. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank das die Werbung entfernt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumschmuser (24. Januar 2007)

Warum wurde die RPC-Werbung so schnell entfernt und bei "The Morning After" hats so lag gedauert?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Januar 2007)

Baumschmuser schrieb:


> Warum wurde die RPC-Werbung so schnell entfernt und bei "The Morning After" hats so lag gedauert?



Vielleicht weil die Werbungen unterschiedliche Laufzeiten haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumschmuser (29. Januar 2007)

Das is n Argument!


----------

